# Breeders Somewhat Close to Idaho?



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Are there breeders that you would recommend around a 500 mile radius from Boise Idaho? I guess I'm nervous to get a puppy from any further away, does anyone feel differently? I did find a few web sites that say they don't or prefer not to sale their puppies to individuals that work, is this usual? I'm concerned because I do work, but I feel I do provide a good home for Nicky with lots of attention. I'm sure my vet would be willing to provide a reference, would this be beneficial? Thank You for your help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Avante Maltese

Carolyn Dahl-Wood	801-867-3733
Salt Lake City, UT 84108-2636 US
Satinboreas Maltese


Baybreeze Maltese

https://www.facebook.com/hilite.maltese


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are a couple of great breeders in Washington State. Look on the American Maltese Association Website under Breeders for a list of those close to you.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You have gotten a couple of good suggestions. There are a few others that come to mind off the top of my head. Pam Armstrong of Hi-lite Maltese is in Washington. Victoria Chedygov of Vellavica Maltese is in Oregon. 

I will say I think it is great that you want to meet your breeder and your puppy first. I think there are few substitutes for that. However, I would also say that it is more important to find an ethical breeder than one based on location. So Breeder Ethics should always come first in the list of priorities. I say this because recently I have seen a number of people willing to compromise on breeder ethics (willing to take breeders who do not show, do not breed to the standard) for proximity. Both are important, but ethics should be most important IMHO.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank You everyone for your replies. My goal is to locate an ethical breeder that I feel comfortable with and can establish a relationship with. I want to be smart about this and I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome to SM Sharon


----------

